# Zipper Crash



## jkford (Nov 14, 2007)

I purchased a pre-hacked TIVO a few years ago with an added 120 GB hard drive. It worked great on my network until the var got wiped clean by the software. I sent it back to the person I purchased it from and he upgraded the software to 6.2 (I believe) but it would no longer communicate with my network with Ttermpro. I could communicate with the serial port. He recommend that I try reinstalling everything myself instead of mailing the thing back and forth repeatedly. I pulled the drives and got them connect to an old computer that I had. Everything was working smoothly with the Zipper CD until I got to the part where it ask if I was going to use a wireless adapter to connect the tivo to the network. I answered N. The next line reported "amending wsb.map for backported drivers..." Then I got the error message "failed to extract drivers from archive. Exiting". This returned me to the PTVupgrade prompt. This happens everytime I run Zipper. If I answere y to the wireless adapter, everything runs smoothly. How can if fix this?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

This question belongs in the underground forum where they would know the answer. I do not believe PTVnet supports the Zipper. I do believe the Zipper uses PTVnet.


----------



## jkford (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, I will repost there.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

rbtravis said:


> I do not believe PTVnet supports the Zipper. I do believe the Zipper uses PTVnet.


Huh? 

Zipper = coke
PTVnet = pepsi
or vice versa...

Different ways of accomplishing the same thing, just in an automated fashion as opposed to one doing it manually. I personally use an unpublished script I wrote called The TiVo F***er Upper.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I prefer diet coke, so what does that have to do with posting in the wrong forum. I am just trying to direct him to where he can best get his question answered. If you know the answer please answer him. If you know of a better place for him to get his question answered, please refer him. We are all here to help. Have a great day.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It had nothing to do with that remark, simply your statements regarding compatibility between the two pieces of s/w. They are both completely independent scripts designed to achieve what is essentially the same end result. They're written differently, but do the "same" thing.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I did not know they are the same, you learn something new every day. Thanks


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

They are indeed different scripts but they're both used with the Zipper CD. They are most definitely not the same thing so don't get them confused. The Zipper CD is a collection of files and utilities packaged with the PTVUpgrade LBA48 enhanced distribution of MFS Tools which is purchased from PTVUpgrade.

The MFS Tools utility contains a Linux distribution so you can boot into a Linux environment. You can use the Zipper CD just like a regular MFS Tools boot CD without ever running the Zipper program. The Zipper is just an automated script that can be used to restore a backup image you placed on the CD using MFS Tools. It also transfers rbautch's enhancement scripts over to the Tivo drive, among a host of other files, and sets up basic networking functions so you can communicate with the Tivo after installing the drive.


----------

